# Besitzen Sie ein Ticket für die Fußball-WM 06?



## Administrator (12. April 2006)

*Besitzen Sie ein Ticket für die Fußball-WM 06?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## slayerdaniel (12. April 2006)

*AW: Besitzen Sie ein Ticket für die Fußball-WM 06?*

*Endstand*

0.00 % Haben eins
100 % interessierts nen scheiß und guckens zu haus


----------



## snedder (12. April 2006)

*AW: Besitzen Sie ein Ticket für die Fußball-WM 06?*

ich hab keins hab mir aber auch nicht die mühe gemacht mir eins zu kaufen, zu hause ist es eh viel besser, und um zu schauen wie usere elf verliert braucht man nicht ins stadion zu gehen


----------



## Killtech (12. April 2006)

*AW: Besitzen Sie ein Ticket für die Fußball-WM 06?*

Wir sind Nerds... somit leben wir vor dem Bildschirm, sterben vor dem Bildschirm, und gucken natürlich auch WM darauf.

Frischluft und Stadion.... pahh, dass ich nicht lache.

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Atropa (12. April 2006)

*AW: Besitzen Sie ein Ticket für die Fußball-WM 06?*



			
				Killtech am 12.04.2006 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind Nerds... somit leben wir vor dem Bildschirm, sterben vor dem Bildschirm, und gucken natürlich auch WM darauf.


Ein Leben für den Bildschirm !!! :>


----------



## schakal3004 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Besitzen Sie ein Ticket für die Fußball-WM 06?*

[x] zu hause

ich geb doch keine hunderte euros aus nur um mir bei so nem spiel im stadion nen ast abzufrieren...


----------



## rastamanvibration (13. April 2006)

*AW: Besitzen Sie ein Ticket für die Fußball-WM 06?*



			
				schakal3004 am 12.04.2006 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] zu hause
> 
> ich geb doch keine hunderte euros aus nur um mir bei so nem spiel im stadion nen ast abzufrieren...


dito.
Außerdem brauch Fußball eh kein Mensch.
Wer Bob Marley mag, braucht nichts anderes mehr.


----------



## MICHI123 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Besitzen Sie ein Ticket für die Fußball-WM 06?*



			
				Killtech am 12.04.2006 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind Nerds... somit leben wir vor dem Bildschirm, sterben vor dem Bildschirm, und gucken natürlich auch WM darauf.


nö, mich interesiert fußball nen scheiss.
nur weil die ballspielen?
ich fieber nur mit freunden mit, aus spass, das spiel an sich interesiert mich nicht.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Besitzen Sie ein Ticket für die Fußball-WM 06?*

Kein Interesse an der WM - Mensch bin ich froh wenn das ganze wieder vorbei ist  

Aber die Zeit bei den Spielen kann man dann bei schönem Wetter richtig gut nutzen, wenn die Landstraßen dann nicht so überbevölkert sind  weil alle vor der Glotze oder im Stadion sitzen


----------



## babajager (13. April 2006)

*AW: Besitzen Sie ein Ticket für die Fußball-WM 06?*



			
				SYSTEM am 12.04.2006 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Hier Fehlen die möglichkeiten,

"Keine Zeit/Lust"

oder "Kann ich mir nicht Leisten"

 was wohl auf einige zu trifft die sonst hinfahren würden.


----------



## schakal3004 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Besitzen Sie ein Ticket für die Fußball-WM 06?*



			
				rastamanvibration am 13.04.2006 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> schakal3004 am 12.04.2006 18:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bob marley hör ich auch gern.   reaggae allgemein ist geil!

geiles lied ist auch: The Congos - Don't Blame It On I


----------



## memphis76 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Besitzen Sie ein Ticket für die Fußball-WM 06?*

Ich würd mir schon gern ein Spiel im Stadion anschauen, aber ...
[X] Mir ist es einfach zu teuer, so viel Geld für eine Karte auszugeben.
[X] Wenn ich das Geld hätte, käme ich auf regulärem Weg wohl eh kaum an eine Karte ran. 

Von daher hab ich es auch erst gar nicht versucht, eine zu bekommen und schau mir die Spiele lieber im TV an - oder auf der Leinwand, den sich mein Chef extra für die WM gekauft hat und die in unserem Konferenzraum aufgestellt wird


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. April 2006)

*AW: Besitzen Sie ein Ticket für die Fußball-WM 06?*

Ich hab zwar kein Ticket, werde mir aber wie immer jedes Spiel live im TV anschauen. Wann hat man schon mal das größte Sportereignis so nahe vor der eigenen Haustüre, da sollte man das schon sehr genießen   

Ich freu mich jedenfalls schon riesig drauf und kanns kaum abwarten


----------



## Phade (14. April 2006)

*AW: Besitzen Sie ein Ticket für die Fußball-WM 06?*



			
				schakal3004 am 12.04.2006 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] zu hause
> 
> ich geb doch keine hunderte euros aus nur um mir bei so nem spiel *im stadion nen ast abzufrieren*...



Ja, im Sommer.   

[x] nein. Ich hab's aufgegeben.


----------



## rastamanvibration (15. April 2006)

*AW: Besitzen Sie ein Ticket für die Fußball-WM 06?*



			
				schakal3004 am 13.04.2006 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> rastamanvibration am 13.04.2006 13:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probier mal War/No more trouble oder Trenchtown Rock aus.
Sind echt geile Lieder


----------



## MoS (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Besitzen Sie ein Ticket für die Fußball-WM 06?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 13.04.2006 23:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab zwar kein Ticket, werde mir aber wie immer jedes Spiel live im TV anschauen. Wann hat man schon mal das größte Sportereignis so nahe vor der eigenen Haustüre, da sollte man das schon sehr genießen
> 
> Ich freu mich jedenfalls schon riesig drauf und kanns kaum abwarten


Dito. Und das beste ist: es gibt doch noch Wunder!   Die Schwester von meinem Freund hat doch glatt zuviele (!) Karten gewonnen, sodass 2 übrig blieben. Eine davon gab sie meinem Freund und die andere sollte ich bekommen. Da ich aber nicht verwandt bin, gabs mit dem übertragen natürlich Probleme, aber irgendwie hat sie es dann doch geschafft und ich hab die Karte bekommen. 

Brasilien gegen Australien in München, hätte schlimmer kommen können


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Besitzen Sie ein Ticket für die Fußball-WM 06?*



			
				babajager am 13.04.2006 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> was wohl auf einige zu trifft die sonst hinfahren würden.



Och, son kleiner Easy Credit fuer die Karten, da ist doch nichts dabei 
Wuerde mich mal interessieren wieviel % der Karten auf Pump gekauft wurden 

@Poll
[x] Wayne?


----------



## ArcticWolf (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Besitzen Sie ein Ticket für die Fußball-WM 06?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 13.04.2006 23:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab zwar kein Ticket, werde mir aber wie immer jedes Spiel live im TV anschauen. Wann hat man schon mal das größte Sportereignis so nahe vor der eigenen Haustüre, da sollte man das schon sehr genießen
> 
> Ich freu mich jedenfalls schon riesig drauf und kanns kaum abwarten



Der Meinung bin ich auch.
Werd mir die Spiele (ausser es regnet stark) alle auf ner grossen Leinwand in der Stadt ansehen, das wird witzig.
Dazu wird jede Menge Bier getrunken und bei nem Sieg (also, für wen ich bin is ja klar) ordentlich gefeiert.

Ne Karte häte ich gerne, aber mir hat das System nicht gepasst um an welche zu kommen (finds auch krass, wie viele Karten an die Sponsoren gehen).
Hoffentlich ist die Stimmung im Stadion so gut wie auf den grossen Plätzen (hab die Befürchtung das lauter Menschen im Stadion sind die keine Ahnung haben und nicht wissen wie man ne Mannschaft anfeuert bzw. sich zu schade dafür sind, den Schampus austrinken und nach Hause fahren...).


----------



## MICHI123 (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Besitzen Sie ein Ticket für die Fußball-WM 06?*

ist euch mal aufgefallen, dass etwa 60% aller werbungen, nun auf der  WM basieren? oder zumindest irgendwas damit zu tun haben... sogar in werbungen für produkte die wierklich *garnichts* auch nicht im entferntesten mit fußball zu tun haben.

e: geil war bei tvtotal:
stefan raab sammelt die aufkleber, er hat die zuuschauer die zu ihm in die sendung kommen, aufgerufen, die die er braucht so zum tauschen mal mitzubringen.
einer bringt eine mit, er tauscht gegen eine andere karte von stefan. dann meint stefan nebenbei noch "oder wollen sie den gelben umschlag, oder den roten?" er nene und nimmt den aufkleber.
dann kommt eine frau mit nem aufkleber vom bruder. im gespräch beschliesst sie dann doch einfach mal den gelben umschlag zu nehmen (die wurden vorher garnicht erwähnt, auf einmal hatte er die inner hand) und tata waren 2 viertelfinalkarten dabei. und er dann noch so "und womit fahren sie dahin? mit diesem auto, tor auf!" und dann schenkt der ihr nen auto  
und der andere typ, durfte dann doch nochmal runterkommen, und hat im roten umschlag nen finaltiket gekriegt. die spontanität in tvtotal find ich einfach nur geil: sie verschenken mal einfach so ein auto und finalspielkarten


----------



## vinc (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Besitzen Sie ein Ticket für die Fußball-WM 06?*



			
				MICHI123 am 01.06.2006 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> ist euch mal aufgefallen, dass etwa 60% aller werbungen, nun auf der  WM basieren? oder zumindest irgendwas damit zu tun haben... sogar in werbungen für produkte die wierklich *garnichts* auch nicht im entferntesten mit fußball zu tun haben.




Is doch klar... Jeder will auf den "WM-Zug" springen um möglichst gut davon zu profitieren.


----------

